# Npp recipe help



## Littlebigguy

Hello , I am wanting to make a high mg npp. 
 Please let me know what your thoughts or opinions are on this recipe, I have not tried it yet . Has anyone used this one ? Will it hold at 50/50 gso and eo or does it all have to be eo ? 

200mg / 20ml
4 grams npp 
0.4 ba
4ml bb
6ml gso 
6.6ml eo


----------



## KingLinc

You don’t need the EO. NPP has a low melting point so it will hold once it’s in solution. GSO will work by itself


----------

